# New Member checking in from Ms.



## lrowland (Feb 6, 2012)

New member here just stopping in to say Hello!

I was born and raised in the delta in Mississippi I still remain here today. I love any reason to spend time outdoors


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Irowland.

Take your time and look around, there is a lot of great info here and a bunch of good people too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT lrowland.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to PT, Whenever you cant be outdoors this is the next best thing! Don said it all, A TON of information here.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

welcome to the site


----------



## lrowland (Feb 6, 2012)

I browsed through yesterday and saw the amount of info so I figured I'd saddle on up


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lrowland said:


> I browsed through yesterday and saw the amount of info so I figured I'd saddle on up


Welcome aboard, just don't spur us too hard...


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome Irowland! I am from SW MS myself, been up to the delta a few times too! Lots of good information on here and a bunch of good Folks here too!! Stay a while and enjoy!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> Welcome aboard, just don't spur us too hard...


FYI Irowland ...220 prefers the crop


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD How do you Know??? LMBO


----------

